# anuva question,



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

:confused2:which area of spain has the mildest and warmest winters, also is it worth importing a 5 yearold ford focus into spain, thanks alot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> :confused2:which area of spain has the mildest and warmest winters, also is it worth importing a 5 yearold ford focus into spain, thanks alot


I can't answer either question, but the further south you go, the warmer it will be in winter - as long as you stay away from the mountains.

that doesn't mean the weather will be great though - it does get wet & cold everywhere

I know nothing about cars...........


at first I thought you wanted to know about somewhere called *anuva*

as Pesky said to someone else - it's a good idea to put part of your question in the title

in this case _*where is the winter mild?*_

and then maybe a separate thread for _*importing 5 year old Ford*_

then we'd all know the question is & it helps the search facility find the threads, saving people asking the same questions which have been asked before


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I can't answer either question, but the further south you go, the warmer it will be in winter - as long as you stay away from the mountains.
> 
> that doesn't mean the weather will be great though - it does get wet & cold everywhere
> 
> ...


Ditto.

The car thing comes up about once a month approx so try different options and search the forum. I found this recent thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/48919-best-options-bringing-cars-over.html
but I must admit, it wasn't easy to search...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard that the canary islands are the mildest??!!! Certainly the costa del sol is not particularly mild - well, its not cold like the UK, but this last winter has been very wet, windy and unsettled

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> :confused2:which area of spain has the mildest and warmest winters, also i*s it worth importing a 5 yearold ford focus into spain, thanks alot*


No unless you have a deep and meaningful relationship with the car....... and if you do bring migraine medication with the car..... you will need it


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> No unless you have a deep and meaningful relationship with the car....... and if you do bring migraine medication with the car..... you will need it


not exactly a deep and meaningful relationship, it belongs to her who must be obeyed:eyebrows: as far as meds go I am on a permanent regime of zydol this fella feels no pain:tongue1:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about the weather, head south for best chances, or the canaries (not sure if you have considered an island). Or come to the costa blanca and bring a duvet - the winters may be cold but crank up the portable gas heaters and wrap up in a duvet and its lovely!

As for the car, having recently imported mine I see no reason why you shouldnt. Expect to pay around 500-1000€ to complete the import process. I know this has been covered BUT as someone said it was hard to find, heres the procedure to import.

1 - ensure all your paperwork is in order in the UK before you leave (log book correct and that you have aninvoice to show you paid the VAT on the car when you bought it). Also make sure you have owned the car for more than 6 months otherwise you will be liable for taxes.
2 - come to spain and then get the car headlight beams adjusted to point right (some cars can be adjusted, others need replacing) - my car was supposed to be replaced but after getting a quote for £800 i found a lovely chap who dismantled them and adjusted the "inadjustable" ones!
3 - apply for a NIE number at the nearest foreigners office (usually national police station
4 - apply for residencia (despite what some say, this CANNOT be done at the same time as NIE but can be done on the day you collect your NIE and usually whilst you wait
5 - go to your town hall and register on the padron (electoral roll) - from this point you only have 60 days to complete the car import
6 - go to the consular and swear an oath you have just moved to spain, they will (for a fee of about 150€) give you a "baja consular" form declaring you left the UK
7 - get an ITV (MOT) done on the car - explain when you book this is for importing the car (they will check things like headlight beams and general roadworthyness - nowhere near as strict as a UK MOT
8 - go to the hacienda and tell them you are here so they make your tax record active
9 - fill in some papers regarding the taxes on the car - i dont know the form details but the hacienda will help you if yo utake a tranalator
10 - present all the paperwork at trafico (along with more forms you will need to get)
11 - pick up your new spanish log book and take it to get plates made
12 - pay your road tax "suma"
13 - relax and drive legally (oh yeah get it insured)

It is stressful and I would highly recomend you use the services of a gestoria to help you with the beurocracy and paperwork, but if everything is in order you will have your car legal and on spanish plates within a few weeks (or months depending on how lucky you are)

Good luck!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

we just need an area that is completely frostfree, wind and rain no problem!!but when you are carrying as many steel and titanium bits and pieces as I am frost y or icy weather is a nightmare, nn


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*thank you*




steve_in_spain said:


> I agree about the weather, head south for best chances, or the canaries (not sure if you have considered an island). Or come to the costa blanca and bring a duvet - the winters may be cold but crank up the portable gas heaters and wrap up in a duvet and its lovely!
> 
> As for the car, having recently imported mine I see no reason why you shouldnt. Expect to pay around 500-1000€ to complete the import process. I know this has been covered BUT as someone said it was hard to find, heres the procedure to import.
> 
> ...


it is my wifes car and we will be importing it from australia, so there might be a few different rules and regs, ta very muchly,nn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nignoy said:


> we just need an area that is completely frostfree, wind and rain no problem!!but when you are carrying as many steel and titanium bits and pieces as I am frost y or icy weather is a nightmare, nn



Its been known to be frosty and even snow in the costa del sol, last year was relitivley mild, the year before I was scraping ice off my windscreen several mornings!? and spanish houses in general are not built for the cold, lots of tiles, no insulation or damp courses and not many have central heating.... altho I'm sure there are exceptions

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Nignoy said:


> it is my wifes car and we will be importing it from australia, so there might be a few different rules and regs, ta very muchly,nn


oooooh well thats beyond me - you are right though there are differences - best advice is to google something like "car import spain" - there are loads of companies that deal with it and they will give you the exact costings etc....me thinks that it will mean taxes - as i tend to find in spain, anything is possible if you pay some fees and tax. it will probably mean an extra couple of hundred forms all needing rubber stamps from various officials too! check it out carefully though so you make sure you have everything you need documents wise before you come over!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just sell it and get another one when you get here - its gotta be a whole lot easier 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The answer to your question is simple: NO!!!!
It may be a much-loved car but it's a Ford, fgs and the cost of bringing it from Australia alone would surely enable you to buy half-a-dozen five year old Spanish plated Fords here.
Then add to that the cost of the process of putting it on Spanish plates.
I brought a new LHD Merc cabrio here but as soon as I found out the cost of putting it on Spanish plates, back it went to the UK pdq !! It was daft to import it in the first place, must have had a period of lunacy.
Buy a car here. People say costs of used vehicles are higher here but if you factor the costs of bringing your vehicle from the UK, say (assuming it's not RHD) which must include everything: petrol, accommodation, for the UK to Spain trip, transferring to Spanish plates, then you will probably find it's swings and roundabouts.
If it were an Aston Martin or a valuable classic car I suppose it would make sense but with all due respect not for a Ford, however much loved.


----------

